# Si. What on earth does it even do?



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> Si, just weighs on past experiences. A lot of Si users are great at memory recall, for instance a lot of jeopardy players use the Si function. Actually Si, isn't all that creative. Your stereotypical istj usually dresses pretty standard and doesn't take many risks as far as dress code is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si is not memory. How good your memory is has nothing whatsoever to do with which functions you use. And dress code isn't the only way of being creative... or are you mocking the stereotypes?


----------



## Pyrocide (Dec 13, 2012)

mell said:


> I am also confused with introverted sensing. If an Se user looks at a tree, he notices the branches and leaves and sees nothing more than the tree for what it is objectively. Now if an Si user looks at the same tree, she will take in the branches and leaves but then this tree will remind her of good times in her past of her climbing a tree that looked just like that one. This Si user has happy feelings now because of the tree. Maybe the same tree will make another Si user be reminded of bad times and become sad.
> 
> Was my example of the Si user more along the lines of Fi or was I correct? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


Si doesn't have feelings associated, but it does have intensities which Je can discern from. These are like concentrated periods of attention on a particular obect, going further into its details. If particular Fe or Te discernments are made, these will resurface later when details resurface elsewhere. 

So nostalgic emotion like that may be an SFJ thing? Perhaps.

You are certainly correct in noting the associative nature of Si 

It's like, you've already experienced something before you've experienced it because you've experienced similar things.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> Si, just weighs on past experiences. A lot of Si users are great at memory recall, for instance a lot of jeopardy players use the Si function.


I never really understood that whole stereotype about Si and memorization.....I'm fantastic at memorization and I even use flash cards on occasion..... something no xNxP is supposed to ever ever do, ever. Supposedly. And Jeopardy players are people who like money, attention, and/or competition, not any particular type


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> Si, just weighs on past experiences. A lot of Si users are great at memory recall, for instance a lot of jeopardy players use the Si function. Actually Si, isn't all that creative. Your stereotypical istj usually dresses pretty standard and doesn't take many risks as far as dress code is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the sarcasm


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> I never really understood that whole stereotype about Si and memorization.....I'm fantastic at memorization and I even use flash cards on occasion..... *something no xNxP is supposed to ever ever do, ever.* Supposedly. And Jeopardy players are people who like money, attention, and/or competition, not any particular type


Interesting thought, where did you hear this?


----------

